# Consumer Awareness of DTV transition grows



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

http://seekingalpha.com/article/69830-over-the-air-broadcasting-is-alive-and-well?source=yahoo

FYI.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The article (blog entry?) says that according to a survey done by public TV stations:

* 76.4% of consumers are aware of the upcoming digital switchover
* Of OTA households, about 62% will buy a converter, 10% will go cable

The page also says that the transition will benefit new networks (such as RTN) designed for OTA subcarriers and big box stores selling converters and digital TVs.


----------

